# FreeBSD 9 - make installworld



## markfisher (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi

I am trying to upgrade/update FreeBSD 9. I followed the instructions in http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726 and Handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html

After:

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
```

I reboot my computer to single mode and at the step

```
make installworld
```
I'm getting an ERROR:

```
ERROR: Required smmsp user is missing, see /usr/src/UPDATING.
```

I checked the updating and I couldn't find anything about smmsp user, and as handbook stated the 
	
	



```
mergemaster -p
```
 should take care of that problem.

Can someone help me on how to pass/fix that problem.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## diegoshaman (Feb 25, 2012)

```
[0wnz@pcbsd-6549] /usr/ports> pw user show smmsp
smmsp:*:25:25::0:0:Sendmail Submission User:/var/spool/clientmqueue:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 25, 2012)

There's some stuff missing there. You best use the Handbook. At the bottom do the sample to start over. then don't miss -DNO_PROFILE and and mergemaster. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 25, 2012)

1... check that it is actually in /etc/groups
2... edit the check for it out of the Makefile
OTOH if it fails that way, *and* you are not upgrading from v8, the installworld is maybe doable, but not without possibly even more problems.
(Having done the above once, I made a two-post thread recently, maybe in the off-topic section, v6 > v9)


----------



## markfisher (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply

@jb_fvwm2
I installed FreeBSD 9.0 and I used csup to update the source (I'm not upgrading from older FreeBSD).

You are talking about /etc/group not /etc/groups, which it is empty. When I execute mergemaster -p, it found 2 conflicts one on /etc/passwd and the other one was /etc/group. I chose to merge them. Is it because of that my /etc/group is empty?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 25, 2012)

markfisher said:
			
		

> I checked the updating and I couldn't find anything about smmsp user, and as handbook stated the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mergemaster -p is for "pre-buildworld".  It doesn't merge anything.  An actual run of mergemaster is needed.  If you're going to be updating again, -Ui makes later merges quicker.


----------



## markfisher (Feb 25, 2012)

@wblock@

I'm going to do everything from the beginning. Can you please confirm my steps. Also I'm kind of confused on -Ui and mergemaster -p -> pre-build

1. Update Source (Option 2 from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172)

2.

```
cd /usr/src
make -DNO_PROFILE buildworld // Do I really need this -DNO_PROFILE
make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
make installkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
shutdown -r now
```

3. Boot to single mode (-s or Option 6 (FreeBSD 9) and then ENTER)
4. ENTER to choose default shell sh
5.

```
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
adjkerntz -i
mergemaster -p  // Step that finds conflict between those files & merge is one of the options
cd /usr/src
make installworld // Step that Fails
mergemaster
shutdown -r now
```

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 25, 2012)

search mergemaster.sh in the forums, a few [SOLVED] may include another earlier mergemaster step in this case (or something similar).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 25, 2012)

markfisher said:
			
		

> 1. Update Source (Option 2 from http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172)



If you use that csup file as shown, it probably won't find any changes.  It gets 9.0-RELEASE plus security updates, and that's all.



> 2.
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src
> ...



NO_PROFILE is not required, and only needed if you're trying to build something small.  buildkernel and installkernel can be simplified into one step:

```
make kernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL
```



> 3. Boot to single mode (-s or Option 6 (FreeBSD 9) and then ENTER)
> 4. ENTER to choose default shell sh
> 5.
> 
> ...



All the single-user mode stuff is part of the official procedure for safety.  I don't do it on single-user machines.  I also don't use mergemaster -p, or usually reboot until after installing world.  This has worked fine for me so fa)*&^*&^$)(*&NO CARRIER

...kidding, just kidding.

Here's what I do: Building FreeBSD World And Kernel: The Short Form

Can't recall having a problem with that.  If you're trying to upgrade too far in one step, like from FreeBSD 7 to 9, that could explain the missing user.


----------



## markfisher (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks wblock@
That works.


----------

